# Is there a need for a different slide back plate?



## Murtaugh (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all.
I've recently gotten a G19 and will be taking it apart for the replacement of the springs. I heard somewhere that a different ( aftermarket ) slide back plate should be used, but the guy didn't go into the reason why. Is there anything to this or is just BS?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Murtaugh said:


> Hi all.
> I've recently gotten a G19 and will be taking it apart for the replacement of the springs. I heard somewhere that a different ( aftermarket ) slide back plate should be used, but the guy didn't go into the reason why. Is there anything to this or is just BS?


Just BS. I replaced mine only because I liked the looks of the aftermarket plate better. Other than that there is no reason to replace it.


----------



## Murtaugh (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I replace all of mine. My G19 has a Yin/Yang on it. 
But there's no reason to do so other than cosmetics.
It's possible that they were referring to a temprary back plate. Some spring/trigger bar kits include a half-height slide plate that allows access for adjustments while keeping the striker pin and ejector spring covered. I do not think these half-height plates are intended to be used when actually firing the gun.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I replaced the back plate on my G19, but just because I wanted one that said: "Work Sucks, Going Shooting"! I'm retired so it's appropriate! Kind of small but my buddies who shoot my guns, all seem to notice it!!


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

I replaced the slide backplate on my Glock 26 so I could have one with a charging handle to help me rack the slide.

*yes, I have weak hand strength. Laugh it up*


----------



## Murtaugh (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm sure none of use would laugh at you...


----------



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

Why would you replace the springs used gun?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I replaced mine with one with the Grim Reaper engraved on it. If I ever had to use my Glock to defend myself, I want the D.A. to have something to do with his time.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Wyoming_1977 said:


> I replaced the slide backplate on my Glock 26 so I could have one with a charging handle to help me rack the slide.
> 
> *yes, I have weak hand strength. Laugh it up*


Sounds like a great idea,,,like to see a picture of that ,if possible,,,and how do you like it?


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

I just ordered rear slide racker plate with a dragon on it. My Glock 17 Gen4 MOS with the Viper red dot mounted on the gun is hard to rack the slide. Got it on E-Bay.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

pic said:


> Sounds like a great idea,,,like to see a picture of that ,if possible,,,and how do you like it?


I don't have a picture of it and am too lazy to take one, but here is the one I bought:

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/tacrack/

I like it fine. It's not bulky and helps me get enough purchase on the slide to rack it back when needed.


----------

